# A wordpress theme designed by me



## ravi_9793 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello friends...
After lots of learning, I finally completed my first wordpress theme design.

*www.wpyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/screenshot.png


*Theme url:*
*www.wpyag.com/free-wordpress-themes/first-free-wordpress-theme-from-wpyag-usko/


*Demo:*
*demo.wpyag.com/?preview_theme=usko


*Download:*
*www.wpyag.com/downloads/usko.rar


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 29, 2009)

Its really Gud one..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 29, 2009)

Good layout and design..


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 29, 2009)

Good theme.
Keep it up. Looking forward to more themes from you Ravi


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Free wordpress theme HANSI*

*Theme Name :*Hansi
*Theme Description:* 2 column, fixed width, dark blue theme.
*No. of Columns:* Two
*Layout:* CSS based
*Sidebar:* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready:* Yes
*Adsense Ready:* Yes


*www.wpyag.com/images/hansi_small.png

*Demo | Download | Theme URI*


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Just a bit constructive criticism : Try to make the background light and text dark. In these themes, although I like them, but I wouldn't want to visit everyday. One very good example of this is www.linuxmint.com. Hope you get what I am trying to say.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2009)

Krow said:


> Just a bit constructive criticism : Try to make the background light and text dark. In these themes, although I like them, but I wouldn't want to visit everyday. One very good example of this is www.linuxmint.com. Hope you get what I am trying to say.


Thank you for suggestion. I will make next theme of light colors 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Free WordPress Theme ZARA from WPYag.com *

*www.wpyag.com/images/zara_small.png

*Theme Name:* ZARA
*Theme Description:* 2 column, fixed width, adsense ready
*Theme Categories:* Dark
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Dark grey
*Layout:* CSS Based
*Sidebar:* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready:* Yes
*Adsense Ready: *Yes
*Author Name:* TechYag
*Author URL:* wpyag.com
*Author Email:* admin@wpyag.com
*No. of Columns:* Two
*Theme URL:* Free WordPress Theme – ZARA  wpyag.com
*Demo URL:* BlogName
*Download URL:* Free WordPress Theme – ZARA  wpyag.com


----------



## krates (Dec 4, 2009)

very good dude.. you are a good designer


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2009)

Zara is nice.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2009)

Please use ZIP archive for distribution over network !!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, I will add .zip download file also.
Thanks for suggestion 

Thank you friends


----------



## dreams (Dec 5, 2009)

luks good..mix of colors are gud..but al ur themes are dark in color. Take suggestion suggested by krow.
efforts are worth!!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Free WordPress Theme Yakin from WPYag.com*

*www.wpyag.com/images/yakin_small.png

*Theme Name:* Yakin
*Theme Description:* 2 column, fixed width, adsense ready
*Theme Categories:* Light grey, Adsense ready, Widget Ready
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Grey
*Layout:* CSS Based
*Sidebar:* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready:* Yes
*Adsense Ready: *Yes
*Author Name:* TechYag
*Author URL:* techyag.com
*Author Email:* admin@techyag.com
*No. of Columns:* Two
*Theme URL:* Free WordPress Theme – Yakin  wpyag.com
*Demo URL:* Yakin- WordPress Theme
*Download URL:* Download Free WordPress Theme – Yakin  wpyag.com


----------



## shri (Dec 9, 2009)

are these fixed width or fluid width themes?

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

@spimus65

How did u get to have links in you signature?
Its not allowed in the forum.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

spimus65 said:


> ^^I felt that was good. Reclaim your life. Go and enjoy
> __________________________
> Devis comparatif mutuelle sante | Comparateur mutuelles sante | Comparer comparatif mutuel





shri said:


> @spimus65
> 
> How did u get to have links in you signature?
> Its not allowed in the forum.


Because it is a spammer. That is not its signature, but merely a lot of underscores and under that a lot of links. Quote his post and you will know. I reported it and yet it has not been deleted. Some mod/admin, please do us the favour. Please...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 9, 2009)

shri said:


> are these fixed width or fluid width themes?


These are fixed with. 980px


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Free WordPress Theme Sasson from WPYag.com*


*www.wpyag.com/images/sasson_small.png

*Theme Name:* Sasson
*Theme Description:* 2 column, fixed width, adsense ready, Widget Ready
*Theme Categories:* Dark, Black, Adsense ready, Widget Ready
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Black
*Layout:* CSS Based
*Sidebar:* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready:* Yes
*Adsense Ready:* Yes
*Author Name:* TechYag
*Author URL:* techyag.com
*No. of Columns:* Two

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2009)

Usko Zara Yakin Sasson?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Free WordPress Theme Sasson from WPYag.com*


*www.wpyag.com/images/udi_small.png

*Theme Name:* Udi
*Theme Description:* 2 column, fixed width, adsense ready, Widget Ready
*Theme Categories:* Light background, Adsense ready, Widget Ready
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* FloralWhite
*Layout:* CSS Based
*Sidebar:* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready:* Yes
*Adsense Ready:* Yes
*Author Name:* TechYag
*Author URL:* techyag.com
*No. of Columns:* Two

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## thais (Dec 16, 2009)

good work.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Free WordPress Theme dNoteBook from WPYag.com*


*www.wpyag.com/images/dnotebook_small.png

*Title:* Free WordPress Theme dNoteBook
*Description:* Two column, Fixed width, Adsense Ready, Twitter integration.
Layout (Table based / CSS based): CSS based
No. of Columns: Two
Color: Brown, Cornsilk
Sidebar (left/right): Right
Fixed width / Fluid width: Fixed
Plugins required: Yes
Widget ready: Yes
Adsense Ready: Yes

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Free WordPress Theme Simp from WPYag.com*


*www.wpyag.com/images/simp_small.png

Title: Free WordPress Theme Simp
Description: Two column, Fixed width, Adsense Ready, Twitter integration.
Layout (Table based / CSS based): CSS based
No. of Columns: Two
Color: Brown, Cornsilk
Sidebar (left/right): Right
Fixed width / Fluid width: Fixed
Plugins required: Yes
Widget ready: Yes
Adsense Ready: Yes

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 6, 2010)

Free WP theme from wpyag.com

*www.wpyag.com/images/dultimate_small.png


*Theme Name:* dUltimate
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, Adsense ready, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Black, white
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes
*Adsense Ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 7, 2010)

Free WP theme from wpyag.com

*www.wpyag.com/images/dmisc_small.png


*Theme Name:* dMisc
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, Adsense ready, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* cream white
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes
*Adsense Ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

Your themes have really improved. Good work.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 8, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/images/doldpaper_small.png


*Theme Name:* dOldPaper
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, Adsense ready, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* GoldenRod, black
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes
*Adsense Ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/images/djeans_small.png


*Theme Name:* dJeans
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, Adsense ready, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Dark grey
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes
*Adsense Ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 19, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/images/dcardboard_small.png


*Theme Name:* dCardBoard
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, Adsense ready, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Navy Blue
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes
*Adsense Ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 20, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/images/dblacktan_small.png


*Theme Name:* dBlackTan
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Dark grey
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes


*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 21, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/images/ddarkwindows7_small.png


*Theme Name:* dDarkWindows7
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Dark grey
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Installation and FAQ*
Please refer to readme.text in theme folder.


*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## Sarvesh (Jan 21, 2010)

Why all your Themes have random Designed by: and other links at the bottom of your Themes instead of your name ..?? - are they modified/tweaked from some other existing WP themes ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sarvesh said:


> Why all your Themes have random Designed by: and other links at the bottom of your Themes instead of your name ..?? - are they modified/tweaked from some other existing WP themes ?


Actually those are theme supporter links.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jan 21, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> Actually those are theme supporter links.



Can you elaborate....I mean what are *"theme supporter links"* ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sarvesh said:


> Can you elaborate....I mean what are *"theme supporter links"* ?


These people make my themes free.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jan 23, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> These people make my themes free.



I guessed correct !!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 24, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/images/dwebhosting_small.png


*Theme Name:* dWebHosting
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Light Grey
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Installation and FAQ*
Please refer to readme.text in theme folder.


*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 25, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/images/dwaterdrops_small.png


*Theme Name:* dWaterDrops
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Blue
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Installation and FAQ*
Please refer to readme.text in theme folder.


*Demo || Theme Url || Download*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 31, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/images/dclassictime_small.png


*Theme Name:* dClassicTime
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser, post thumbnail support, free support, flash like tag cloud.
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Light Grey
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Installation and FAQ*
Please refer to readme.text in theme folder.


*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## goobimama (Feb 4, 2010)

Instead of making so many 'bleh' themes, how about making one that's really good? Also, do explain this 'supporter links' theory.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2010)

That 'bleh' themes comment was very harsh.

I like many themes which he has made and also due to the fact that they are NOT heavy on the bandwidth.


----------



## Sarvesh (Feb 5, 2010)

ico said:


> I like many themes which he has made and also due to the fact that they are NOT heavy on the bandwidth.



He has only collected and posted the themes here. He is not the "AUTHOR" of the themes. Please read what he had answered:


ravi_9793 said:


> These people make my themes free.





goobimama said:


> Also, do explain this 'supporter links' theory.



They are the links of actual "AUTHORS" of the themes. Refer to his answer above.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 6, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/dcoolfeel_small.jpg


*Theme Name:* dCoolFeel
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser, post thumbnail support, free support, flash like tag cloud.
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Grey
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Installation and FAQ*
Please refer to readme.text in theme folder.


*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 12, 2010)

*www.wpyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/3dblock_small.jpg


*Theme Name:* d3Dblock
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser, post thumbnail support, free support, flash like tag cloud.
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* white
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar (left/right):* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready (yes/no):* Yes

*Installation and FAQ*
Please refer to readme.text in theme folder.


*Demo || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Theme preview*
*www.wpyag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/dcleangray.jpg

*Theme Name:* dCleanGray
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, Adsense ready, twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome, Featured Posts, Post thumbnail support, 4 advertisement slots, Comes with PSD of Logo.
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Black, gray
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar Position:* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready:* Yes

*Demo  || Theme Url || Download *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Theme preview*
*www.wpyag.com/images/blackzap.jpg

*Theme Name:* Black Zap
*Theme Description:* Two columns, Fixed width, Twitter integration, compatible and tested on all major browser IE, Firefox, Opera, Chrome, Featured Posts, Post thumbnail support, 4 advertisement slots, Comes with PSD of Logo.
*No. of Columns:* two
*Fixed width / Fluid width:* Fixed
*Color:* Black, gray
*Layout (Table based / CSS based):* CSS Based
*Sidebar Position:* Right
*Plugins required:* Yes
*Widget ready:* Yes

*Demo  || Theme Url || Download *


----------

